# Center Speaker: Vifa TC9FD and 6 1/2" poly cone?



## Kestrel (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a bunch of leftover speakers that have never been used. I am moving into a new house and plan to build a home theater system. I am on a tight budget since I am purchasing the house but want something that sounds decent. I frequent parts express and have a decent caraudio background (setting up subs/amps/building/porting boxes) but nothing really in home audio, and certainly nothing as adept as building crossovers etc (normally set via head unit).

Currently, I have a single Vifa TC9FD and 2 of those unbranded 6 1/2" drivers from parts express (link below). 

I am pretty unfamiliar with the speaker setup of "normal" center speakers so I am asking here if the Vifa and unbranded go together well crossed to be a decent center speaker. I have a 12" dayton sub I plan to use, will most likely purchase the Dayton Audio B652 for the fronts, and Dayton SAT - BK for the rears.

Id like to use what I have if it can work, if not I will go with the Dayton Audio CCS-33B.

Let me know. It will be run off a HTR-3067 so its a basic setup.

Thanks


----------

